# How to raise my bar?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

For the last 3 winters i was very happy riding my fatbike with some tube
to extend my fork higher. I guest i forgot the proper name i cannot find any picture online
and i have no clue how to put a picture here.
With my extra long legs i need my saddle high and to be comfortable i need my bar high enough.
I tried the medium but it was just too long for me to ride it for hours in comfort.
May i use this kind of _riser_ even on a mountain biike?
A 35 or 45 mm riser handlebar is just not enough.
Basically i love the lenght of the small frame but it is too low so i want to adapt it for my need.
Thanks.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm not seeing a pic or a link but I'd consider an "alt" bar with a lot more sweep. Bringing your hands back can often help to obtain a more upright position than raising them.


----------



## joseruivo (Jul 15, 2021)

33red said:


> For the last 3 winters i was very happy riding my fatbike with some tube
> to extend my fork higher. I guest i forgot the proper name i cannot find any picture online
> and i have no clue how to put a picture here.
> With my extra long legs i need my saddle high and to be comfortable i need my bar high enough.
> ...


Have you tried a shorter stem?


----------



## joseruivo (Jul 15, 2021)

joseruivo said:


> Have you tried a shorter stem?


Or an angled stem? Or a stem that is both shorter and angled?


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> For the last 3 winters i was very happy riding my fatbike with some tube
> to extend my fork higher. I guest i forgot the proper name i cannot find any picture online
> and i have no clue how to put a picture here.
> With my extra long legs i need my saddle high and to be comfortable i need my bar high enough.
> ...


Universal Cycles lists several "Steer Tube Extenders" on their site under stems. That might be a good source of part numbers you can supply your LBS with. 









I believe this is what you are looking for.
Steer Extender

Option 2, 60mm rise bar for a warm, fuzzy "it ain't gonna fall apart" feeling. 
Frankly, for mild riding, using as much overlap as possible, it should be no worries with the extender. Rowdy and no, you might just have a catastrophe in the making.


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

BansheeRune said:


> Universal Cycles lists several "Steer Tube Extenders" on their site under stems. That might be a good source of part numbers you can supply your LBS with.
> View attachment 1955722
> 
> 
> ...


A friend used one of these for a couple years without trouble. I was having the same problem as the OP, so I thought about using one too. However, before I installed, I posted here to see if others had similar results as my friend. Well, I was almost laughed out of the forum for even thinking of this product. Ultimately I decided against using it and sent my fork back to Fox for a new steerer. I can say that a friend used one of these for a long time. He’s a fairly light person.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Pisgah said:


> A friend used one of these for a couple years without trouble. I was having the same problem as the OP, so I thought about using one too. However, before I installed, I posted here to see if others had similar results as my friend. Well, I was almost laughed out of the forum for even thinking of this product. Ultimately I decided against using it and sent my fork back to Fox for a new steerer. I can say that a friend used one of these for a long time. He’s a fairly light person.


Frankly, too many are ego driven here and that answers the "laughed outta here" thing. Sad that people are so self absorbed that they are like that.

Of the options for folks that want a higher bar, this thing is a good option for not so rowdy riding. The other would be a rISer bar of significance say, 50-80mm rise. I get it, I have scoliosis and that only goes from bad to worse over time.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks guys. I knew some would call that option crazy. On snow i knew it would be safe.
I guess my 140 pounds and kind of relaxed riding will make that extender option safe.
I knew in this 50+ forum i was less likely to be called crazy.
At 64 i love riding but i do not focus on speed.
On a new bike i tuned my saddle position, so the last step is play with that cockpit 
until it is tuned for me.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> Thanks guys. I knew some would call that option crazy. On snow i knew it would be safe.
> I guess my 140 pounds and kind of relaxed riding will make that extender option safe.
> I knew in this 50+ forum i was less likely to be called crazy.
> At 64 i love riding but i do not focus on speed.
> ...


Good grief! 33red, you're a bean pole like I am... GO for the option that you can get your greasy mitts on.
Bars might be reasonable in a 50-80mm rise option and the extender is another option that should keep you on two wheels. 

Speed.... I have my moments when I ride like a V8 and others where the L6 is plenty. At the moment, L6 is the option due to chemo and health happenings... After treatment, I hope to keep the V8 riding closer to the front burner but I am in no way trying to be the fastest out there, just have some fun zingin along on a plusser of all things!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Need a dropper stem.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Need a dropper stem.


Those are Top Secret and right up there with NoCountry bikes! 😁


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I bought one of these off Amazon:








90mm rise. They arrived today and I just installed them on a Trek Rail 7 that I bought in February.
The Rail's frame size is XL but the headtube is only 120mm long and Trek provides only (3) 10mm spacers under the stem and cuts the steerer before shipping the bike.
On top of that, Trek ships the bike with low rise bars. I can't believe it. I bought a +10mm stem and these 90mm rise handlebar in order to get my bars the same height as my saddle.
Okay, rant over.
Anyway I just measured the width of the above bars, mine are 770mm wide. I prefer 800mm bars but oh well. Fortunately there's plenty of room for controls -- I have big hands and prefer my brake levers spaced about an inch away from the inside of my grips.
Other than looking utterly dorky, these bars seem to do the job.
Now if I could just get my hands around the neck of the dumbass at Trek who decided to cut the steerer tubes on their size XL bikes.
Oops, I said rant over, didn't I.
Best of luck whatever you do, 33red.
=sParty


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya here in Quebec, Canada it seems most new bikes are received in the box with a precut steerer tube.
Basically i fit a large frame for my legs but only a small for my torso so even with the shortest stem 
and my saddle all the way to the front i end up with too much weight on my arms.
Happy trails


----------



## JRez70 (Oct 1, 2020)

DEITY HIGHSIDE 760 HANDLEBAR /// 80mm RISE (deitycomponents.com) for the more stylish 😎bar. Also there is a adjustable stem that helps, just google adjustable stem.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

JRez70 said:


> DEITY HIGHSIDE 760 HANDLEBAR /// 80mm RISE (deitycomponents.com) for the more stylish 😎bar. Also there is a adjustable stem that helps, just google adjustable stem.


I did use an adjustable stem on my road bike years ago.
I just was not sure for trail riding.
Can i trust it will not generate a crash in some tough situation?


----------



## JRez70 (Oct 1, 2020)

33red said:


> I did use an adjustable stem on my road bike years ago.
> I just was not sure for trail riding.
> Can i trust it will not generate a crash in some tough situation?


Valid question, this I can't say for sure. But they do seam pretty solid. Again I probably be wary myself.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

In 2015 i bought an old 2000 S-Works HT and the adjustable stem was frozen in the high position,
it never gave me any tought. Today stuff is far from that high quality, at least the ones i saw. Now i prefer
getting a 80mm riser or that steerer extender.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Personally I wouldn’t trust that steerer extender except on pavement. And even then, I’d be suspicious of it.
=sParty


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I wouldn’t trust that extender on a paved pathway. Seriously. That’s sketch AF on so many fronts. On a legit black or double black, you’re tempting death.

In addition to jeopardizing your dental work, it may void the warranty on your fork.

There are all sorts of warnings by all major fork manufacturers to not use more than 30mm of spacers under the stem on the steerer tube. The leverage is too high. That extender may have the same effect as using an excessive amount of spacers. On a fat bike the leverage is multiplied exponentially. I get that you can overlap it but that has to be the worst option there is.

Get a riser bar and/or riser stem if you need to.

I’m not laughing but I _am_ shaking my head. That extender is intended to be used on a campground commuter to get to the can and back.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> In 2015 i bought an old 2000 S-Works HT and the adjustable stem was frozen in the high position,
> it never gave me any tought. Today stuff is far from that high quality, at least the ones i saw. Now i prefer
> getting a 80mm riser or that steerer extender.


80mm riser is the best and safest bet. The extender is meh and not groovy enough.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi


BansheeRune said:


> …The extender is meh and not groovy enough.


Not to mention dangerous. Come on guys. Let’s be serious here. Is anyone going to seriously recommend that?


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Hi
> 
> Not to mention dangerous. Come on guys. Let’s be serious here. Is anyone going to seriously recommend that?


The bending moment on the steerer will be the same with the same grip position whether you get there with a riser bar or steerer extender.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

xcandrew said:


> The bending moment on the steerer will be the same with the same grip position whether you get there with a riser bar or steerer extender.


Not so sure about that


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

It's the same lever on the steerer whether the L goes one way or the other way.

Bicycle Museum of Bad Ideas — P.M.P. "L" Cranks (pardo.net)


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Hi
> 
> Not to mention dangerous. Come on guys. Let’s be serious here. Is anyone going to seriously recommend that?


If you are doing some rowdy riding and not just pedaling along... Would I recommend or use the extender? not on your life! Did I answer the OP's question of what the dumb thing was called and if it was an available item? Yus, I did and also mentioned 50-80mm rise bars and continued to do so. 



xcandrew said:


> The bending moment on the steerer will be the same with the same grip position whether you get there with a riser bar or steerer extender.


Seriously doubt that or the lawyers would have banned riser bars decades ago. The issue lies in the extenders which should be removed from the market. 
There would never in a million years have been a BMX as we know it, evar based upon such an assumption especially with 1" steer tubes being all that was on the market at the time BMX was conceived.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

xcandrew said:


> It's the same lever on the steerer whether the L goes one way or the other way.
> 
> Bicycle Museum of Bad Ideas — P.M.P. "L" Cranks (pardo.net)


If the leverage is higher up the steerer tube with the extender, won’t the pressure be increased?

Anyway, whether it is or isn’t, it’s still a lame idea in my view, for a host of reasons.

I have no problem at all though using a Chromag FU40 on my rigid Unit (so to speak).


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> If the leverage is higher up the steerer tube with the extender, won’t the pressure be increased?
> 
> Anyway, whether it is or isn’t, it’s still a lame idea in my view, for a host of reasons.


Extender has the possibility of letting go at the worst possible moment. Will the bar at 80mm rise do that? Only under complete failure of the stem and bar. Extender is still cheesy and still looks failure prone. C'est la vie.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

BansheeRune said:


> Extender has the possibility of letting go at the worst possible moment. Will the bar at 80mm rise do that? Only under complete failure of the stem and bar. Extender is still cheesy and still looks failure prone. C'est la vie.


100% on the same page.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> 100% on the same page.


Ya we are!


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

BansheeRune said:


> Seriously doubt that or the lawyers would have banned riser bars decades ago. The issue lies in the extenders which should be removed from the market.


The point is that risers are safe, so extenders are safe.



mtnbkrmike said:


> If the leverage is higher up the steerer tube with the extender, won’t the pressure be increased?
> 
> Anyway, whether it is or isn’t, it’s still a lame idea in my view, for a host of reasons.
> 
> I have no problem at all though using a Chromag FU40 on my rigid Unit (so to speak).


The length of the lever is the straight line distance from the grip to the clamp on the steerer. It's the same lever whether what's in between is a riser bar or a riser steerer.



BansheeRune said:


> Extender has the possibility of letting go at the worst possible moment.


It is exactly as likely to let go at the worst possible moment as a stem. Look at the clamp. It's a stem that goes up instead of forward.

You do have two points of failure instead of one because you have a stem clamped to the extender, but that shouldn't be an issue.

It looks dorky, but that isn't a safety issue.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I stand by what I said. Intended for campground commuter bikes. Lame AF for anything else more serious.

But hey - if anyone wants to go for it, don’t let me stop you. This is how dentists afford Yetis.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Nope. I stand by what I said. Intended for campground commuter bikes. Lame AF for any other application.


Nope what? I agree its dorky.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

xcandrew said:


> Nope what? I agree its dorky.


I’m thinking it’s also dangerous but I’m not going to lock horns with an engineer over it.


----------



## xcandrew (Dec 30, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I’m thinking it’s also dangerous but I’m not going to lock horns with an engineer over it.


The bending moment on the steerer when climbing out of the saddle and pulling on one grip at a time is what I was thinking of when I said the lever arm is grip to steerer distance. That would be the same in either scenario, and bar width is way more of a factor than grip height in the lever arm.

The bending moment on the steerer from a hard hit where both grips are weighted equally would also be the same in either scenario of tall riser vs. steerer extender. But there is the possibility that if the force is more forward rather than down on the grips that a really tall riser bar could rotate in the stem, reducing the moment on the steerer compared to an steerer extension. But that's more of a crash scenario than a JRA scenario.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

I refuse to trust an extender and such for two points of twist in the system that can happen and create the crash while JRA'ing...
Unless we are talking a 400 # rider that benches 20,000 #'s and is entered into Redbull or equivalent.

I would however, trust a bar/stem mounted directly to a properly cut steer.

Just sayin'.

I really don't see the OP @140#'s causing an issue with either riser option other than twisting the extender as well as stem with an unfortunate result, he just isn't that kinda strong so leverage etc. beyond that is not at issue. Not that fat and heavy either!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

mtnbkrmike said:


> There are all sorts of warnings by all major fork manufacturers to not use more than 30mm of spacers under the stem on the steerer tube. The leverage is too high. That extender may have the same effect as using an excessive amount of spacers. On a fat bike the leverage is multiplied exponentially.


I believe they started doing that with carbon steerer tubes, because carbon I guess. 🤷‍♂️ 

But if you actually think about it for a minute and draw yourself a little diagram if you need to, it makes no sense at all to put such a limit on this without also limiting things like stem length and handlebar rise. Think about how much rise you would need to have above the steerer tube to get the same amount of leverage you find at the axle. You could put a foot of spacers up top and still not get there.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

xcandrew said:


> The point is that risers are safe, so extenders are safe.
> 
> It is exactly as likely to let go at the worst possible moment as a stem. Look at the clamp. It's a stem that goes up instead of forward.
> 
> It looks dorky, but that isn't a safety issue.


This.

If you're someone who for whatever reason doesn't tighten their stem enough and constantly finds their handlebars facing in the wrong direction, then you should definitely avoid these extenders.
As a matter of fact, you should avoid working on your bike altogether and leave it in the hands of someone who can handle it.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

I think for the OP, who I have not met in person, but I have read over the years many of his posts and his unique riding setup shall we say, that the stem extender should be just fine. I've gathered that slow and comfortable is the priority, speed is almost never a factor and I highly doubt the wheels ever leave the ground. So given what he has written over the years, the stem extender should be fine.

Often, we need to forget about ourselves, and how we ride, and analyze the person that is making the request.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Do people riding Harley choppers with 3' tall apehangers look like they're in a relaxed, comfy position? Sweep, not rise will get you there.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Redlands R&C said:


> I think for the OP, who I have not met in person, but I have read over the years many of his posts and his unique riding setup shall we say, that the stem extender should be just fine. I've gathered that slow and comfortable is the priority, speed is almost never a factor and I highly doubt the wheels ever leave the ground. So given what he has written over the years, the stem extender should be fine.
> 
> Often, we need to forget about ourselves, and how we ride, and analyze the person that is making the request.


That could seriously cut into the ability to work 'black diamond' into every conversation though.



J.B. Weld said:


> Do people riding Harley choppers with 3' tall apehangers look like they're in a relaxed, comfy position? Sweep, not rise will get you there.


Not like riding a sport bike with the bars below the gas tank is relaxed or comfy either.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

LD Stem? https://velo-orange.com/products/cigne-stem


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not like riding a sport bike with the bars below the gas tank is relaxed or comfy either.


No but it sure makes canyon carving fun!
=sParty


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not like riding a sport bike with the bars below the gas tank is relaxed or comfy either.



Never suggested it was but it does put you in a much better position to control your bike.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Redlands R&C said:


> I think for the OP, who I have not met in person, but I have read over the years many of his posts and his unique riding setup shall we say, that the stem extender should be just fine. I've gathered that slow and comfortable is the priority, speed is almost never a factor and I highly doubt the wheels ever leave the ground. So given what he has written over the years, the stem extender should be fine.
> 
> Often, we need to forget about ourselves, and how we ride, and analyze the person that is making the request.


I think it would be nice to know a poster’s experience and riding level (yeah - I know - this would be fraught with issues, but whatever). Not only for the reason you suggested, but also to keep in mind when anyone spends a lot of time posting, bashing the fk out of bike brands and components. I would like to know a person’s skill and experience level, and mileage, when I am reading their opinions on things. Keyboard warrior vs casual rider vs enthusiastic intermediate vs black only please vs pro. Or whatever continuum you want. There are people on here who seem to have a lot of opinions relative to the mileage they have amassed and skill they possess. I would like to know that, and I think others would like to know that too.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I think it would be nice to know a poster’s experience and riding level (yeah - I know - this would be fraught with issues, but whatever). Not only for the reason you suggested, but also to keep in mind when anyone spends a lot of time posting, bashing the fk out of bike brands and components. I would like to know a person’s skill and experience level, and mileage, when I am reading their opinions on things. Keyboard warrior vs casual rider vs enthusiastic intermediate vs black only please vs pro. Or whatever continuum you want. There are people on here who seem to have a lot of opinions relative to the mileage they have amassed and skill they possess. I would like to know that, and I think others would like to know that too.


Not a bad idea, but I think a problem with that is what people think of themselves and being honest with that. I would personally come to you for advice on a Forbidden Druid and riding much more aggressively than I currently do, because that is what I have gathered from your posts. I would go to OP for maintaining the most upright vertical riding style possible, because his fatbike is 1 if not 2 sizes too small for him based on height, and his seatpost is reversed to help with that as well. But it works for him. 

I have a lot to learn and gain in my riding experience, but I also am very aware that I am limited by the time and family situation, so I won't be progressing very far either. Could I move from the enthusiastic intermediate category up to black only? Sure, maybe, but so many other things outside of my riding would have to change before I can get there.


----------



## wayold (Nov 25, 2017)

As an old guy with neck problems I've also sought relief through increased stack. I avoided the steering tube extenders discussed in this thread, but did explore some equally extreme combinations of stem spacers, high angle stems and riser bars - at one point going up to 30mm of spacers + 45 deg/90mm stem + 30mm rise bar. That proved to be just too much of a hit to handling, so I ended up settling into a 17 deg/70mm stem + 40mm rise bar combo. This does change the handling a bit compared to my initial flat bar set up, but the change is subtle and the increase in neck comfort significant. YMMV, but I got to this configuration about a year ago and it's worked pretty well for my old man XC-style riding ever since.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

wayold said:


> As an old guy with neck problems I've also sought relief through increased stack. I avoided the steering tube extenders discussed in this thread, but did explore some equally extreme combinations of stem spacers, high angle stems and riser bars - at one point going up to 30mm of spacers + 45 deg/90mm stem + 30mm rise bar. That proved to be just too much of a hit to handling, so I ended up settling into a 17 deg/70mm stem + 40mm rise bar combo. This does change the handling a bit compared to my initial flat bar set up, but the change is subtle and the increase in neck comfort significant. YMMV, but I got to this configuration about a year ago and it's worked pretty well for my old man XC-style riding ever since.


See my post #12 in this thread.
=sParty


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey, I heard sParty has ape hangers. Hmmm


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

BansheeRune said:


> Hey, I heard sParty has ape hangers. Hmmm


Latest fashion! Skinwall tires! Ape hangers! Soon everybody'll have 'em! Get 'em while ya can, Bro. Tell 'em Sparty sent ya. 
=sParty


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

wayold said:


> As an old guy with neck problems I've also sought relief through increased stack. I avoided the steering tube extenders discussed in this thread, but did explore some equally extreme combinations of stem spacers, high angle stems and riser bars - at one point going up to 30mm of spacers + 45 deg/90mm stem + 30mm rise bar. That proved to be just too much of a hit to handling, so I ended up settling into a 17 deg/70mm stem + 40mm rise bar combo. This does change the handling a bit compared to my initial flat bar set up, but the change is subtle and the increase in neck comfort significant. YMMV, but I got to this configuration about a year ago and it's worked pretty well for my old man XC-style riding ever since.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I understand that Steer Tube Extender looks like it is for a city bike or maybe an hybrid but for 30$ i got 1 this morning. It has 80mm and i appreciate my carbon bar at minus 20 in winter.
So with a longer seatpost and this accessory i had a painless 3hrs ride.
Now with tires for this season it might be an excellent bike for my riding. 
Happy trails


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Interesting topic. I've just lifted my handlebar position on my fatbike to alleviate some pain in my back (hopefully temporary). 

I used and angled stem and a riser bar and now the bars are higher than the saddle. That did the job.

However, I discovered an unintended benefit, a better sight line. I'm now naturally looking further along the trail than before, so getting less surprises. You could say it's improved my riding in technical stuff, but the reality is it's helped me dodge it better. 

I'm not going to change it back once my problem goes away.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Sparticus said:


> Other than looking utterly dorky, these bars seem to do the job.


oh c'mon, they are barely noticeable...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Velobike said:


> Interesting topic. I've just lifted my handlebar position on my fatbike to alleviate some pain in my back (hopefully temporary).
> 
> I used and angled stem and a riser bar and now the bars are higher than the saddle. That did the job.
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I like my head and shoulder on the high side.
I do not like riding 3-4 hours with a racer position. 
It keeps my elbows, wrists and neck stress free.
I can simply bend and add weight on my bar when i feel i need to 
but i can alternate. Since i might ride 30 days in a row comfort is important.
My bar is a bit higher than my saddle just the way i prefer.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

33red said:


> I agree with you. I like my head and shoulder on the high side.
> I do not like riding 3-4 hours with a racer position.
> It keeps my elbows, wrists and neck stress free.
> I can simply bend and add weight on my bar when i feel i need to
> ...


There is nothing worse than having to get on your hands and knees to reach the grips on the front axle of some bikes. Saddle 3 feet above the bars is pathetic at best, 

Sarcasm aside, do what makes you comfy and pain free.


----------

